# General Help Information - User Titles and other info



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2012)

I probably should have already done this, but this explains the different member groups and what functions are and are not allowed by each member group: Please PM me if you have any questions.

*Junior Member: 0-5 Posts*

Will See Info Links Ads (sorry, gotta pay bills)

5 PM Storage

Personal Photo Limit 100 kb

No Signature

Cannot change name

Cannot Edit own posts, access gallery, blogs

*Member: 5-35 Posts*

No Info Links Ads

5 PM Storage

Personal Photo Limit 100 kb, 100X100

No Signature

1 name change every 60 days

Cannot Edit own posts, access gallery, blogs

*Senior Member: 35-499 Posts*

No Info Links Ads

1 name change evry 30 days

10 seconds Flood Control

50 PM Storage

Personal Photo Limit 200 kb, 100X100

Signature

Can Edit own posts, access blog &amp; gallery

*Veteran: 500+ Posts*

No Info Links Ads

Image Allowed in Signatures

Global Upload Limit: 4 Meg

No Flood Control

1 name Change 30 days

50 PM Storage

Personal Photo Limit 300 kb, Size 300X300

Signature

Can Edit own posts, topics, access blog &amp; gallery

*Supporting Member: $25*

No Info Links Ads

Image Allowed in Signatures 500X200

Global Upload Limit: 5 Meg

No Flood Control

Unlimted Name Change

200 PM Storage, PM's allow images

Personal Photo Limit 300 kb, Size 300X300

Signature

Can Edit own posts, topics, access blog &amp; gallery

Contribute to the board for future users

EB.com Windo Decal

And a few other unlisted perks...


----------

